# An American living abroad.



## Victoria Bonadonna (May 1, 2020)

Fraternal greetings to All,

My name is Victoria and I am a new member.  I live in Rome, Italy and my obedience is S.O.M.I. and my birth lodge is Athanor.  https://www.somi-massoneria.eu/.   I am very pleased to be connect with all of you.


----------



## JanneProeliator (May 1, 2020)

WElcome to the board.

is SOMI comasonry? Under Ledroit HUmain or something different?


----------



## Chaz (May 1, 2020)

Greetings and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 1, 2020)

Greetings and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Scoops (May 2, 2020)

Welcome and hearty greetings from Chester, UK

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## YHWH (May 2, 2020)

Ciao, benvenuta


----------



## TonyT2020 (May 10, 2020)

Victoria Bonadonna said:


> Fraternal greetings to All,
> 
> My name is Victoria and I am a new member.  I live in Rome, Italy and my obedience is S.O.M.I. and my birth lodge is Athanor.  https://www.somi-massoneria.eu/.   I am very pleased to be connect with all of you.


Welcome, hope that you are safe and enjoying the travel. I am from the USA too but live in Germany and go to Lodge in the Netherlands.


----------



## Victoria Bonadonna (May 12, 2020)

I am from Kansas city, but I can't go anywhere right now! My flight home was cancelled! Hope you are well in Germany! Things seem to be going back to normal there.


----------

